# Federhärte beim Hardride FR



## mani.r (24. November 2005)

Servus!

Bin grad auf der Suche nach einer passenden Feder für mein Hardride FR. Dämpfer ist ein Fox DHX mit 200 mm Einbaulänge. Im Moment ist ne 800er x 2.30 drinnen aber damit ist das Ding schon fast wie ein Hardtail. Mein Gewicht liegt bei 80 kg.  Was habt ihr so für Federn verbaut am Dämpfer mit eurem Gewicht?
Merci.
mani.r


----------



## Piefke (24. November 2005)

800 ist definitiv zu viel.
Ich fahre bei 90 kg (und dem Vorsatz das zu reduzieren  ) eine 600er Feder. Ich fahre aber sehr viel SAG (ca. 40 %), was aber mit dem DHX 5.0 kein Problem ist.
Von daher würde ich dir auch zu einer 600er raten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote-Locke (24. November 2005)

Moin,

schließe mich da ebenfalls der 600er Empfehlung an!


----------



## rsu (24. November 2005)

DHX5.0 mit 500/600er bei ca 80kg (inkl Rucksack/Kleidung)


----------



## nonamenic (24. November 2005)

DHX 5.0 mit 600er bei 82-85 Kg (je nach Appetit)


----------



## mani.r (24. November 2005)

danke für die antworten.
ne 450er hatte ich zum testen von meinem alten Dämpfer - ist aber zu weich. dachte so an ne 550er. fahre sonst auch ca. 35% sag.  weis jemand wo es die günstig gibt bez. einen laden in muc der sowas kaben könnte? alpha-bikes hat schon mal keine. rösch auch ned. 
merci


----------



## NitroCobra (24. November 2005)

Hi!

also ich würde dir auch umbedingt zur 600er raten und nicht die 550er
ich selber wiege knapp 75 mit ausrüstung wohl so an die 79kg und mit der 500er feder hatte ich schon fast 50% sag mit der 3.50er übersetzung
aber musst du entscheiden...aushalten tuts der dhx......"normalerweise"  
ich hatte das problem, das ich ihn mal zu feste aufgepumt habe, 8bar...seit dem hatte ich dann nur probleme, der dämpfer is alle boot lang ausgelaufen.
hab jetzt nach 3 maligen einschicken zu shocktherapy nen neuen bekommen.
fahre jetzt auch ne 600er feder und geb nich mehr wie 125psi rein...ich denke mal das is so wie wenn man die druckstufe bei nem anderen dämpfer/bike komplett zu macht und dann nen dick drop nimmt...nur das es bei der wildsau durch die extreme übersetztung viel "sensibler" ist
also nimm lieber die 600er und pump nich so viel luft rein...bei mir hat die sau immernoch n sofa effekt


----------



## NitroCobra (24. November 2005)

ach ja: wo du das kaufen kannst: shocktherapy hatten glaub ich noch welche...bikeparts-online.de auch...kosten da halt 40...vor kurzem war mal eine im bikemarkt drin....und wenn du ne 500er willst ich hab eine über


----------



## rsu (24. November 2005)

Für ca 60 bei bike-components, nur können die nach meiner Erfahrung ned liefern

und 70 bei hi-bike, da klappts nach meiner Erfahrung

Regulärer Preis ist ja 80 was ne Frechheit ist von Fox 


Sonst ebay oder bikemarkt


----------



## Piefke (24. November 2005)

rsu schrieb:
			
		

> Regulärer Preis ist ja 80 was ne Frechheit ist von Fox
> Sonst ebay oder bikemarkt


oder wenn es nicht unbedingt eine original Fox-Feder sein muss:
http://www.reset-racing.de/


----------



## mani.r (25. November 2005)

danke für die Antworten.
80 Euro ist echt heftig.
bekommen jetzt vom alutechjürgen eine 550er feder und n kollege hat ne 600er da kann ich dann mal ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmaucksch (25. November 2005)

es gibt in münchen auch eine federzentrale kannst dir jede beliebige feder zurechtschneiden lassen und sollte recht günstig sein.Ich schau mal ob ich die tel. noch finde ansonsten, guck einfach mal im branchenbuch.

gruß

Clemens


----------



## Milchmann13 (14. März 2006)

Aus gegebenen Anlass wollte ich mal fragen ob einer von euch Erfahrungen mit den Reset Federn hat ??? Meine 700er Feder ist mir in der Sau zu hart. Habe damit nur ca 20-25%  SAg und da ich im Sommer auch noch leichter sein werde brauch ich wohl ne 650er denke ich. wiege dann so ca 85-90kg inkl Ausrüstung. 

Acha falls jemand ne 700er braucht sagt bescheid


----------



## rsu (15. März 2006)

cmaucksch schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt in münchen auch eine federzentrale kannst dir jede beliebige feder zurechtschneiden lassen und sollte recht günstig sein.Ich schau mal ob ich die tel. noch finde ansonsten, guck einfach mal im branchenbuch.
> 
> gruß
> 
> Clemens



Ich war übrigens mal bei der Federzentrale in M. Einzelfedern bekommt man dort leider nicht. Man müsste schon mehrere abnehmen oder man kauft nen Meter Feder (billiger als ne einzelne FoxFeder ). Ohne das richtige Werkzeug zum trennen kann man das aber auch vergessen.

@Milchmann13: Wiege ohne Ausrüstung ca 70kg und mit dürften es etwa 80kg sein (inkl Rucksack). Fahre derzeit ne 500er Feder die aber wirklich recht weich ist. Im sehr steilen Gelände ist das aber ok (Nordpark etc). Ne 600er hab ich auch noch (ca 25% Sag). Evtl würde Dir dann auch ne 600er reichen? Die Progression kann man ja wunderbar über den DHX5.0 einstellen.


----------



## mani.r (15. März 2006)

ich glaube, daß eine 650er auch noch zu hart ist. ich wiege auch ca. 85kg komplett und hatte die möglichkeit ne 550 und ne 600 zu testen. habe mich aber für die 550er entschieden. ne 600er wäre aber auch gegangen. wie gesagt man kann ja recht viel einstellen.
viel spaß beim probieren.


----------



## Rote-Locke (15. März 2006)

Moin,

nur so als Tip zum Federnachkauf auf Fox Dämpfer passen auch die Manitou Federn und die sind erheblich billiger. Kostenpunkt dafür ca. 20 Euro, aber ich hab das nicht gesagt.


----------



## rsu (15. März 2006)

@Rote-Locke: Ok, Du hast nix gesagt aber trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milchmann13 (16. März 2006)

ja Problem ist die hab ich bis jetzt nur mit 550 gesehen noch nichtmal in 600 zumindesten in Shops.

@ rsu schick mal pm was du dafür haben wollen würdest. Und passt die auf den oben genannten Dämpfer also vom hub under Einbaulänge


@ wie ich seh könnte ein 600er Feder evt auch reichen da ich so ca 90kg habe. Weiß jemand wo es Manitou Federn in der richtigen größe und 600er härte gibt ???


----------



## cbert80 (27. März 2006)

Guten Tach 

Also ich fahr ne 650 Manitou Feder.

Hier könnte man doch wunderbar drannhängen wie ihr eure Dämpfer so einstellt.

Also ich hab ein DHX 5.0

Hab ihn jetzt mit 200mm FW eingebaut 
und unten in das 3. Loch von vorne.

Fahr fast ausschließlich in Bikeparks.

Könnt ihr mir da Tips geben?!?


----------



## Milchmann13 (27. März 2006)

Gewicht ?? Fahrstil ??? Gabel vorne . ..


----------



## cbert80 (27. März 2006)

Äh ups das fehlt natürlich noch

Ich wiege so um die 75 kg ohne panzer und so
Alles was der Bikepark so hergibt hauptsächlich DH (also ordentlich sag 30-40%)
Meine Gabel ist ne MZ Junior T


----------



## Klappfallscheib (27. März 2006)

Hm, blöde Frage: beim Fox mit 200/57mm, passt da dann ne Manitou-Feder mit den Werten zB 600x2,5"? Mir gehts jetzt hier net um die Härte, sondern um den Hub.....


----------



## MTB_Daniel (28. März 2006)

Bei 600x2,5 ist die Hubangabe 2,5 in Inch. Mit dem Faktor 25,4 errechnet sich der Hub in Millimetern. 2,5*25,4=63,5mm.

Also hat die Feder mehr Hub als deine Dämpfer benötigt. Federn mit mehr Hub sind natürlich länder als Federn mit weniger Hub. Die Frage ist also, ob die längere Feder bei dir auf den Dämpfer passt.


----------



## Milchmann13 (28. März 2006)

@ klapp      Musst du die Gesamtlänge mal messen

@ cbert also ich habe mit der 600er gerade mal knappe 30 wenn überhaupt eher so 26 - 27 . . .  Ich wiege mit Ausrüstung 90kg das heißt bei dir wird so ne 500 bis 550 von nöten sein




Mal was anderes, kann es irgendwie kinematisch bedingt sein das ich mit der 700er Feder genauso viel Sag habe wie mit der 600er . . . Ja ich weiß ich kaum zu glauben. Die 700er ist im Fahrbetrieb viel zu hart gewesen die 600 kann ich im Stand bis in den Puffer federn. Hab ich bei der 600er 14 mm Sag von Eye to Eye und bei der 600er 15 mm. Also 15/ 0,57= 26,3

Das Lustige ist bei meinem Freund der den selben Rahmen hat und auch die selbe Anlenkung eingestellt hat. hat er mit ner 650 Feder bei 50 hub mit nem Rocco bei ca 10kg weniger Gewicht den selben Sag wert auch 26 . . .


----------

